# Auratus and Johanni



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Male and Female melanochromis auratus and 1 male johanni, in a set up with labs,
cobalts, socolofi, demasonis, and kenyis

I came home today and the female auratus is holding. Since the johanni and auratus are related, could the johanni possibly be the father of the brood instead of the male auratus?

Tim


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Yes, it is possible. You won't know until you see the fry.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I had just the opposite happen once. I had a breeding group of M. johanni and a male and female auratus. The auratus was hyper dominant, and fathered the fry of several johanni females. The mix up was evident because I witnessed a spawn, but as far as the fry went, it would have been quite some time before I grew them out enough to tell.

Kim


----------



## zoz (Mar 10, 2008)

I heard that a person cant keep auratus and johanni's in the same tank because the auratus will just beat up the johanni's. Is this true?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

My hyper auratus does not tolerate any other horizontily striped fish in my 84g long. But that may be just him.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

zoz said:


> I heard that a person cant keep auratus and johanni's in the same tank because the auratus will just beat up the johanni's. Is this true?


Melanochromis species are naturally aggressive and territorial, some moreso than others. Keeping _M. auratus _alone, requires a large tank and a large group. It would be possible to keep the two species, but a six foot tank would probably give you better odds.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have read about that also, but the auratus in my tank are quite docile. the johanni is really the nasty fish. I dont have any real aggression from the auratus as they are labeled to be. 
but they might still be maturing, so who knows.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Male auratus are usually worse than females, but I've had females that can be equally brutal towards each other. The males are absolutely belligerent to anything that gets in their way, and with their sleek torpedo shaped body, they can do some damage if they decide to!

Once males hit 3 - 3 1/2 inches, all bets are off.

How large are yours, Timkat4867?

What other fish are in the tank?

What size tank is it?

Kim


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Male auratus is 3" female close to 4" the male johanni is 4"

80 gallon set up


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

other fish are 6 labs, 2 male kenyi, 1 male crabro, 2 electric blue haps, 1 male OB red zebra, 1 male red zebra, 6 cobalts, 3 socolofis, and 4 demasoni,
1 male elongatus. On wednesday im going to take out some of the single species and trade them in for 8 more dems.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would get rid of all single species and those that you have two of...I am really afraid that you'll have some problems if you don't once they mature.

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah,
I agree. 
The LFS told me he would be willing to do a trade in for some of the species. I just need to wait until he has some tank space.

I see what they mean by keeping the demasonis in groups of 12. One of them is quite the aggressor.


----------

